# e-collar for humping?



## Simon Mellick (Oct 31, 2006)

My 2 1/2 year old intact bouvier has started going through brief (1-2 day) periods where he will not leave my 6 year old spayed shepherd X alone. It doesn't happen very often, but once he's in the mood, it's all he's thinking about. She's generally dominant over him, and she'll correct him pretty well, but it's not detering him.

If I used an e-collar to correct this, should I treat it as a pack/obedience issue, tell him no and zap him; or treat it more like crittering and leave him wondering where the zap came from? He's never worn an e-collar.

Thanks

Simon


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I wouldn't use an E-collar to prevent him from mounting if you have any plans to breed him ever!  I also would not let the bitch bite/correct him. I would just put him up (keep them seperated). If you don't plan to breed him, why not neuter him? Obviously altering him is no guarantee he will quit the behaviour. He could be doing it just to establish dominance.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree, I wouldn't use an e-collar either. I would however tell him to stop. I do tend to get a bit physical, so I'm certain I'd get my point across to him. Just help him say NO.

DFrost


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

I second what David writes.

Also, you can:

1) dunk your bitch in dog repellent...
2) use a spiked chastity belt...
3) play cat sounds whenever he's about to mount...
4) get a decoy to mount an attack on your dog every time he's gonna mount...(no puns intended)
5) relax; play soft howling sounds, and wait for the behavior to peter out...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Simon Mellick (Oct 31, 2006)

No plans to breed him. Have not seriously considered neutering him yet because it's only been a problem a couple times now.

Thanks for the replies.

Simon


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> I second what David writes.
> 
> Also, you can:
> 
> ...


I love number one. :lol: 

P.S. No pun intended in number five either?


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

...you referring to "Pedro"?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> ...you referring to "Pedro"?


Si.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

O Dios Mio! Connie, you are a funny girl :lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Humping is dominace. 
Like Susan said, for breeding DON'T fry Mr. Happy. You can screw stuff up later on for breeding purposes. My male Bouvier does the same thing and I redirect it. I tell him, "No." If it is a problem put him up. I would also keep him away from the porn sites! :mrgreen: 
Some folks say to let the dogs work it out themselves, that's a cop out in my book. I'm the pack leader and if the leader isn't getting his groove on, nobody can!


----------



## Simon Mellick (Oct 31, 2006)

For the most part it's fixed itself, only becomes an issue once in a while. It's really only a problem when he senses maybe the pack dymamic might be open to change, like say when my brother comes home after months away at school...


----------

